
Ask HN: What development stack would benefit an in-house Intranet? - hugsf
The intranet will be mainly used to launch applications and files stored on the network. As well as having agents statistics being displayed.<p>I want to stay away from Sharepoint.
======
mabynogy
Write something yourself in your favorite scripting language. You'll be sure
of what you'll get.

------
aleixrm
Maybe you are interested in migrate to liferay and programming some
portlets(JSF + primefaces)

